#          .

## axio_o

,     .

     ,     . ,         .     ,     .         ,    .

,        ?     ?       ?
.

----------


## belaw

> ?


  ,   .    ,    .
  .   ,  ,    .       ,     .    .

----------


## axio_o

> ,   .    ,    .
>   .   ,  ,    .       ,     .    .


    ,  .

----------


## belaw

) 
    .    "  ".

----------

